# Fg dwarf cobalt questions



## Grrrit (May 30, 2011)

Ok the story is, my cousin has a small zoo and had decided to down-size her collection. What better to do than to add to my dart collection. I received a fine spot calling male luec, standard female luec, and a pair of cobalts. 

The cobalts are twice the age (almost 2yrs ootw) of my cobalt pair, and hers are a little bigger than half the size. I will post pics tomorrow all I know is she was given them last year. They look like miniture versions of mine, with a very small amount of white going up the forearms. 

I know how rediculous it Is giving this basic of an example without pics but it's got me losing sleep  lol I guess I'm asking is other than size, what are the differences between the two. 

Again, I'll have pics in the morning when the lights come on.


----------



## ritersofly (Oct 23, 2010)

Size is just about the only difference, because cobalts patterns vary quite a bit, but yeah fg dwarfs are nowhere near the size of other cobalts...


----------



## Grrrit (May 30, 2011)

That's what I thought. But I'll get some photos up in the morning and show them with something with a size reference. If I can't come to a conclusion of what exactly they are I just wont be able to offer offspring.


----------



## JeremyHuff (Apr 22, 2008)

I have a pic on my website (TheNotoriousTinctorius.com) of a dwarf cobalt and a Boulanger (same thing, just different lines) The yellow is almost neon. I have seen small cobalts as well. I had a male half the size of my female.


----------



## Grrrit (May 30, 2011)

*Finally got pictures*

I used some caps from empty distilled water jugs to use as size reference.

Here is my original pair of surinam cobalts,









And the 0.0.2 (Cobalts?) I received from my cousin. Any guess at sex or why they may be smaller would be appreciated. 









Thanks, and sorry it took so long for the pics.


----------



## Grrrit (May 30, 2011)

JeremyHuff said:


> I have a pic on my website (TheNotoriousTinctorius.com) of a dwarf cobalt and a Boulanger (same thing, just different lines) The yellow is almost neon. I have seen small cobalts as well. I had a male half the size of my female.


Thanks, and your sure is looking pretty cool man


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Phenotypic plasticity means that a visual identification of whether or not they are dwarfs can't be done with any surety. 

Ed


----------



## Grrrit (May 30, 2011)

Your totally right, but I'm more curious for the fact of what I "might" have. Sheree our not they were to lay eggs I would just discard them. They might just be a freebee to someone that cannot afford them, for simply pets.


----------

